# April 14 Lottery Winner!



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Powerball... 18

DROB

Don't shoot the messenger. Congrats again!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

my first thoughts and words when i saw this....

"oh, jesus christ."
lol, congrats doyle.

well, since he's next on the list behind me in the list PIF, that's when you'll get it. :tg 
lucky corksucker. can't imagine the size of that cellar by months end.

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
*4. Drob - 4, 18, 32*
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Kheffelf - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. IHT - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. Ghostrider - 13, 27, 41
14. ShawnP - 14, 28, 42


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I just told Tamra "guess who won the pipe tobacco lottery this month?" and she says "you better not have." :r I guess she thinks I have enough already. 

Well, looks like I'll be adding on to the the shelving for the extra - thanks guys! p


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

WTF  :r Grats again bro.


I'll send you some Capt Black ASAP  


I'll get yours out sometime this week once I take a look at your cellar. You did update since the last lottery right???

I think this is fixed, I want a recount :bn 


Shawn


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Congratulations Doyle!

Package will go out this week. :tu p


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

wow twice in a row. everyone send him pencil shavings !


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

This is getting old, Doyle!! :r Congrats-I will have to give this one some thought.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

OK guys and gal, online cellar is updated.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

cquon said:


> OK guys and gal, online cellar is updated.


Good deal.

I STILL WANT A RECOUNT!!!!!!!!!!!:c :r

I will investigate your cellar for those er that tin.

Shawn p


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Also PM me your addy Doyle.



Shawn


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Also PM me your *addy* Doyle.
> 
> Shawn


Yes, I need it as well.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thought it would be just as easy to put it here:

Doyle Roberts
5 Valley Trail
Round Rock, TX 78664


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Confirm Number:	9101148008600255603524

In the mail today D-man!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

cquon said:


> Thought it would be just as easy to put it here:
> 
> Doyle Roberts
> 5 Valley Trail
> Round Rock, TX 78664


Maybe we should just make this a sticky for future use. 

Congrats, Doyle ... Will get the tin out this week with DC#.p


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

All I have to say is...

:r :r :r 

Hell... if I wasn't in this lottery pool myself... I'd kinda be rooting for you to win next month too... just cause it'd be plain ridiculous!

Bobby


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Damn Doyle.... Will get something out to you next week...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

0307 0020 0005 4394 1017

Congrats and enjoy, Doyle !!!! p


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

0103 8555 7490 4292 6198


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1. a.paul - rec'd, Viginia Woods
2. monsoon - 0307 0020 0005 4394 1017
3. j6ppc - 0103 8555 7490 4292 6198




Thanks for the baccy, Anthony - haven't tried this one yet.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

It was a freakin' challenge to find something you didn't have, lol.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cquon said:


> 1. a.paul - rec'd, Viginia Woods
> 2. monsoon - 0307 0020 0005 4394 1017
> 3. j6ppc - 0103 8555 7490 4292 6198
> 
> Thanks for the baccy, Anthony - haven't tried this one yet.


i think i just got some of that in today in the list PIF. it smells so good that i smoked it in a cob on the way home from work (i took the package with me to work to open).


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> i think i just got some of that in today in the list PIF. it smells so good that i smoked it in a cob on the way home from work (i took the package with me to work to open).


How was it?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

it was in a well smoked cob, so a tiny bit of ghosting... 
still smoked very well, i'm sure the aroma was excellent coming out my truck window... flavor was good, not super, but still very good. i think this is a mild aromatic, very mild in flavoring... nice. once i get a different pipe to smoke it, it may be better than good. nice tin aroma as well.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

It's not supposed to be an aro...whatchutalkinaboutwillis?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

a.paul said:


> It's not supposed to be an aro...whatchutalkinaboutwillis?


it's not?

i read the product description wrong then. _Formulated for a smooth, rich flavor with an incomparable woodsy aroma. Blended from matured Red Cake, Stoved Black Virginia, wide-cut Bright Virginia and other premeium tobaccos._


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

http://www.smokingpipes.com/tobacco/by-maker/mcclelland/review.cfm?id=785&product_id=160

Don't know. It was represented to me as just a VA blend by my local B&M guy--he's been in the biz 30 years and doesn't like aro's himself. Beats me...some of these reviews say it does, some say it doesn't. Weird.

I don't know, maybe we need to clarify our terms. 

I hear aro and my immediate reaction is "ick".


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

maybe it's just THAT GOOD?? we're just too stooop-ped to know it.
Xmas Cheer smells like it's got all lkinds of flavorings.



*extra "l's" added to my posts are now courtesy of a funky laptop keyboard. :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1. a.paul - rec'd, Viginia Woods
2. monsoon - 0307 0020 0005 4394 1017
3. j6ppc - 0103 8555 7490 4292 6198
4. JohnnyFlake - rec'd, Hermit Tobacco's Midnight Lace


Another one I haven't had before - thanks Johnny!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

doyle. this is the DC # for both the Lottery and the List PIF:
0305 0830 0002 4526 4897

nummy nummy in my tummy tummy.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> doyle. this is the DC # for both the Lottery and the List PIF:
> 0305 0830 0002 4526 4897
> 
> nummy nummy in my tummy tummy.


Woot!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Doyle, 

Headin' your way.

DC# 0306 2400 0000 9041 4467


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Doyle I will have a DC# for you tomorrow 



Shawn p


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

DC# 0103 8555 7491 4904 0773

Here you go!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1. a.paul - rec'd, Viginia Woods
2. monsoon - rec'd, Penzance
3. j6ppc - rec'd, Balkan Flake 
4. JohnnyFlake - rec'd, Hermit Tobacco's Midnight Lace

Haven't had the Balkan Flake before. Penzance I have - but now I have a tin to set aside for awhile. Thanks guys!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1. a.paul - rec'd, Viginia Woods
2. monsoon - rec'd, Penzance
3. j6ppc - rec'd, Balkan Flake 
4. JohnnyFlake - rec'd, Hermit Tobacco's Midnight Lace
5. Blake Lockhart - FM On the Bayou
6. IHT - DiVinci

Some more 'baccy I have never tried. I still be sampling when I'm 50!  

Thanks guys.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1. a.paul - rec'd, Viginia Woods
2. monsoon - rec'd, Penzance
3. j6ppc - rec'd, Balkan Flake 
4. JohnnyFlake - rec'd, Hermit Tobacco's Midnight Lace
5. Blake Lockhart - FM On the Bayou
6. IHT - DiVinci
7. SUOrangeGuy - Haunted Bookshop (been wantin' to try this)

Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry Doyle I didn't get it out yet but it will go out Thursday morning.


Work has been crazy and the PO isn't open when I go in and closed when I get off.


You will have it soon brother.


Shawn p


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ShawnP said:


> Sorry Doyle I didn't get it out yet but it will go out Thursday morning.
> 
> Work has been crazy and the PO isn't open when I go in and closed when I get off.
> 
> ...


It's all good, brother!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Got you covered, Doyle...out today!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Doyle incoming

DC# 0306 3030 0003 4342 9837



Enjoy them bro 


Shawn p


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1. a.paul - rec'd, Viginia Woods
2. monsoon - rec'd, Penzance
3. j6ppc - rec'd, Balkan Flake 
4. JohnnyFlake - rec'd, Hermit Tobacco's Midnight Lace
5. Blake Lockhart - rec'd, FM On the Bayou
6. IHT - rec'd, DiVinci
7. SUOrangeGuy - rec'd, Haunted Bookshop (been wantin' to try this)
8. ShawnP - sent
9. Cigargal - sent
10. Hydrated
11. 12Stones
12. Kheffelf
13. Ghostrider


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

cquon said:


> 1. a.paul - rec'd, Viginia Woods
> 2. monsoon - rec'd, Penzance
> 3. j6ppc - rec'd, Balkan Flake
> 4. JohnnyFlake - rec'd, Hermit Tobacco's Midnight Lace
> ...


cquon - that is a great list with nice variation so far. Man you're gonna be in hog heaven


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Okay, I've been out of the loop for a little bit. I haven't forgotten ya, Doyle. I will get this out sometime.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Doyle I will get it out on Monday, three bucks can't send a priority mail box.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1. a.paul - rec'd, Viginia Woods
2. monsoon - rec'd, Penzance
3. j6ppc - rec'd, Balkan Flake 
4. JohnnyFlake - rec'd, Hermit Tobacco's Midnight Lace
5. Blake Lockhart - rec'd, FM On the Bayou
6. IHT - rec'd, DiVinci
7. SUOrangeGuy - rec'd, Haunted Bookshop (been wantin' to try this)
8. ShawnP - sent
9. Cigargal - rec'd, St. James Woods
10. Hydrated
11. 12Stones
12. Kheffelf
13. Ghostrider

Thaks, Marianne!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1. a.paul - rec'd, Viginia Woods
2. monsoon - rec'd, Penzance
3. j6ppc - rec'd, Balkan Flake 
4. JohnnyFlake - rec'd, Hermit Tobacco's Midnight Lace
5. Blake Lockhart - rec'd, FM On the Bayou
6. IHT - rec'd, DiVinci
7. SUOrangeGuy - rec'd, Haunted Bookshop (been wantin' to try this)
8. ShawnP - rec'd, SG Firedance and Old Gowrie
9. Cigargal - rec'd, St. James Woods
10. Hydrated
11. 12Stones
12. Kheffelf
13. Ghostrider

Thanks Shawn, loving every minute of it! p


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

cquon said:


> Thanks Shawn, loving every minute of it!


Quite welcome brother, hope you enjoy.

Shawn p


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

On it's way!

0103 8555 7490 6180 3531


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll have mine on the way tonight, Doyle.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1. a.paul - rec'd, Viginia Woods
2. monsoon - rec'd, Penzance
3. j6ppc - rec'd, Balkan Flake 
4. JohnnyFlake - rec'd, Hermit Tobacco's Midnight Lace
5. Blake Lockhart - rec'd, FM On the Bayou
6. IHT - rec'd, DiVinci
7. SUOrangeGuy - rec'd, Haunted Bookshop (been wantin' to try this)
8. ShawnP - rec'd, SG Firedance and Old Gowrie
9. Cigargal - rec'd, St. James Woods
10. Hydrated
11. 12Stones
12. Kheffelf - rec'd, Full Va Flake
13. Ghostrider 

Thanks Kyle! :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1. a.paul - rec'd, Viginia Woods
2. monsoon - rec'd, Penzance
3. j6ppc - rec'd, Balkan Flake 
4. JohnnyFlake - rec'd, Hermit Tobacco's Midnight Lace
5. Blake Lockhart - rec'd, FM On the Bayou
6. IHT - rec'd, DiVinci
7. SUOrangeGuy - rec'd, Haunted Bookshop (been wantin' to try this)
8. ShawnP - rec'd, SG Firedance and Old Gowrie
9. Cigargal - rec'd, St. James Woods
10. Hydrated
11. 12Stones
12. Kheffelf - rec'd, Full Va Flake
13. Ghostrider - rec'd, SG Commonwealth 

Thank you very much, Drew!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

cquon said:


> 1. a.paul - rec'd, Viginia Woods
> 2. monsoon - rec'd, Penzance
> 3. j6ppc - rec'd, Balkan Flake
> 4. JohnnyFlake - rec'd, Hermit Tobacco's Midnight Lace
> ...


cquon - good for you. Sure be interested to hear how you like Haunted Bookshop...it's one that always satisfies me


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Doyle, I'm an idiot as I completely blanked on sending your baccy before coming to Mexico for the week. I've got it, just gotta get back home to ship it.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Sending it out in the morning, Drobski!

I'll post the DC tomorrow...

Bobby


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Sent two ounces of my favorite VaPer... Anniversary Kake... it's yummy...

DC# 0305 0830 0001 4473 3173

Enjoy Mr. Doyle! p 


Bobby


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Doyle,

Here ya go:
0103 8555 7491 4149 4024

Sorry once again for being so late.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hydrated said:


> Sent two ounces of my favorite VaPer... Anniversary Kake... it's yummy...
> 
> DC# 0305 0830 0001 4473 3173
> 
> ...


Oh boy, another Va/Per to try. I'll be Va/Per whore before this is over. :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1. a.paul - rec'd, Viginia Woods
2. monsoon - rec'd, Penzance
3. j6ppc - rec'd, Balkan Flake 
4. JohnnyFlake - rec'd, Hermit Tobacco's Midnight Lace
5. Blake Lockhart - rec'd, FM On the Bayou
6. IHT - rec'd, DiVinci
7. SUOrangeGuy - rec'd, Haunted Bookshop (been wantin' to try this)
8. ShawnP - rec'd, SG Firedance and Old Gowrie
9. Cigargal - rec'd, St. James Woods
10. Hydrated
11. 12Stones - rec'd, Butera Kingfisher
12. Kheffelf - rec'd, Full Va Flake
13. Ghostrider - rec'd, SG Commonwealth 

Thank you very much, Ricky!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

cquon said:


> Thank you very much, Ricky!


No prob. You keep winnin' and you'll end up with the whole Butera line. :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1. a.paul - rec'd, Viginia Woods
2. monsoon - rec'd, Penzance
3. j6ppc - rec'd, Balkan Flake 
4. JohnnyFlake - rec'd, Hermit Tobacco's Midnight Lace
5. Blake Lockhart - rec'd, FM On the Bayou
6. IHT - rec'd, DiVinci
7. SUOrangeGuy - rec'd, Haunted Bookshop (been wantin' to try this)
8. ShawnP - rec'd, SG Firedance and Old Gowrie
9. Cigargal - rec'd, St. James Woods
10. Hydrated - rec'd, Anniversary Kake
11. 12Stones - rec'd, Butera Kingfisher
12. Kheffelf - rec'd, Full Va Flake
13. Ghostrider - rec'd, SG Commonwealth 

Thank you very much, Bobby.

Just wanted to say that as with the first winnings, you all out-did yourselves.
Hope we can do this again real soon.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Yay! I don't have to bump anybody this month! Good work folks. The next drawing is May 12th.


----------

